# Jasonfly's random projects



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

As those of you who remember my short-lived black templar project are sure to know, I am a chronic procrastinator. Hence, I have decided to let the Heresy online community give me a proverbial boot up the ass to get me to paint something.

As far as projects go I have:

warmachine-menoth, khador and mercs

40K- guard and templars

fantasy- orcs

I have decided that before I buy anything else (read:grey knights), I must paint up at least one of these projects to the point at which i can field a standard size army. I am leaning towards guard as they are easy to churn out, but I have little experience painting vehicles.

Basically, which one of these should I finish first?

Tell me what you think and then I'll get down to painting.:victory:


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

You should paint the orcs!!!! they're just big, green bundles of joy :3 and post pics, i do like pictures


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok, have never painted orcs before, so this will be interesting. Will try to get some painted up after school and then upload pics


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, i was planning on basecoating my orcs today, but the weather has other plans. Because of this, today you shall see guardsmen.

stay tuned


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Guardsmen!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://img402.imageshack.us/i/imag0141s.jpg/

http://img197.imageshack.us/i/imag0142m.jpg/

I need to find out how to insert the images :/ +get a lightbox set up

Comments and criticism appreciated (will try to work on orcs this weekend, so updates will be coming!)

And now to play some homefront (just came out here in Hungary


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

The lighting in the pictures is a bit bright and washes out some of the colour , try natural light and no flash if possible.

That aside they look pretty good.


The link you want to use from Imageshack is _Embed this image ?_ and then _forums_


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Or [ IMG ] and [/img ] with no spaces around the picture.


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

The following update is admittedly small, but basing the minis has to be done









And to those of you who are interested, my workplace:









Comments and criticism are welcome as always. Do you guys think I should continue with guard and then move on to something else, or leave the guard for later?

If I stay with guard, do you want to see infantry or vehicles next?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Is it just me who can't see the pics in this last post?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm not seeing anything either, not even broken tags from where the images should be.

The odd thing is, though, that if I quote the message, those img tags are there...


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Apologies for the technical difficulties everyone, perhaps this will help:

http://img31.imageshack.us/f/imag0144u.jpg/

And my paint station:
http://img233.imageshack.us/f/imag0145i.jpg/


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry to disappoint, but english essays and practice exam papers have sapped away all my strength. Hopefully the teachers shall be merciful with their homework distribution and allow me to continue to work on putting a dent in all the unpainted minis glaring coldly at me


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Another small update today.

To cut down the time I spend painting grey fatigues i tried basecoating some guardsmen with army painter 'uniform grey' and the worked from there.










and here is a comparison shot (one on the left basecoated black and then grey over, other one with grey basecoat)










what do you guys think?

stay tuned for a peek at a larger project that I have been working on (also guard stuff though). What could it be?


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

jason liking the look of your guard.

little tip. right click on the image you want to direct link, then copy the image url for that image, then click the insert image that looks like this







on the quick reply to thread and paste the url into the box that pops up.


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

As promised, here is a sneak peek at what is going on with my painting:











EDIT: looks like the image doesnt want to show up. Until i can fix this issue once and for all, here is the link:

http://img854.imageshack.us/i/imag0154hz.jpg/


----------



## Oodles (Feb 24, 2009)

I like the idea of using our fellow heretics to give you a kick up the backside! I like it sooo much that i too will start my own project log as soon as i can pinch a camera! Thank you Jasonfly, your procrastination has ended mine lol!


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Glad to hear that have helped another member of the community! I look forward to seeing what works you have to share with us!

Hmmm, perhaps I should look into setting up procrastinators anonymous...


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Apologies for the lack of updates, but real life has caught up with me (just got back from a camping trip). Although as I managed to catch a cold, there shall probably be no school for me tomorrow, which will allow me to make up for lost time


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

I have managed to get some work done, so here it is:

a full guard squad and a chimera (almost done, but i just had enough of painting rivets:ireful2









and a link to all the images so far: http://img690.imageshack.us/g/imag0161n.jpg/


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

In an attempt to pump some life back into this project, the next item that I paint will be decided by the next person to comment!

Options are:

Special weapons, voxes
Commander+ squad
Chimera
Sentinel
Leman Russ

Whatever you choose, I will paint, no grumbling or complaining whatsoever.


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

I have been busy:









Vehicles have been basecoated armypainter greatcoat grey, tiger stripe camo coming soon! Sentinels have just had some touch up work and their bases done

Please note, the voting for what I paint next is still open!


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

OK bear with me guys. Real life has decided to jump up and do bad things to me, but with the easter holiday coming closer I will have more time to paint/play.

I will be painting this weekend (maybe even during the week if I get the time), and would like to ask you what you want to see painted. This is first come, first serve.

Guard:
Leman russ
chimera
sentinel
moar guardsmen
heavy weapons
command squad

or something warmachine related.

On a side note, I will be getting a display cabinet very soon, so when i get all the minis in there, I will take a few pictures of the whole collection. When those are up, what I paint will be entirely decided by the forums. This is going to be an interesting ride :biggrin:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Warmachine 

We never get to see enough of it.


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Warmachine it is! 

Stay tuned for some pictures, as I might just get some time to paint today!


----------

